# New Rabbits: health checks, mites and more



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello to all 
We are new rabbit owners (two Dutch does) collected today. When we collected them the breeder treated both with a drop of "mite treatment" by Pharmaq and advised that we repeat every 2-3 months.

My question is this: Is this sensible as a precaution?

Secondly when should we take the buns to the vets for their jabs. I saw a recent post on myxomatosis and don't want ours to suffer the same. We asked the breeder and she advised that we don't need to have any jabs unless near to wild rabbits. I am not sure as understand the disease is carried on mosquiteos or similar.

Apart from that all looks well the buns seem happy and healthy.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey there,

Firstly, so long as your rabbits are kept clean and healthy you shouldn't need to give them mite treatment as a precaution.

You are right in thinking that you should get vaccinations, you will need to get myxi every 6 months and VHD (ask your vet if they can use Lapinject as Cylap can cause reactions :scared once a year :thumbup:
Also I would highly recommend give your rabbits a 28 day course of Panacur (bleaching their enclosure on days 21 & 28) 2 to 3 times a year to prevent E Cuniculi (E.C)
I think you can vaccinate from 10 weeks 

Also have you thought about neutering your does? Something like 80% of does can get uterine cancer, so neutering has health benefits 

Now all that is out of the way, I can't wait to see pics of your new arrivals


----------



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for your reply and sound advice. We will speak to a vet this week and make the appointments.

As for pics - we will post them later (took some really nice pics today).

The buns are enjoying their new surroundings and have been skipping about in their run! So far so good.

Cheers again!


----------



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Update - been to the vets and now booked in for health check then we start on the jabs and operations 

As for pics well here is one showing them nice and relaxed!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mmmm chocolate  what a lovely pair


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

what gorgeous dutches. the chocolate is adorable.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Our vet told us that we didn't need to get our rabbits vaccinated against VHD. He said he's never known a case of it in York, but would have recommended it if we lived in Harrogate. Has anyone else been told they don't need VHD injections for their rabbits?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Our vet told us that we didn't need to get our rabbits vaccinated against VHD. He said he's never known a case of it in York, but would have recommended it if we lived in Harrogate. Has anyone else been told they don't need VHD injections for their rabbits?


that is very dangerous. ALWAYS vaccinate your rabbits against both diseases, even if there isn't a case of it. My vet said they had never had a case of VHD but the point is that VHD is sudden death and most people wouldn't bother taking them to the vet to find out how they died, they would just bury them, so the vets rarely see cases of VHD.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> that is very dangerous. ALWAYS vaccinate your rabbits against both diseases, even if there isn't a case of it. My vet said they had never had a case of VHD but the point is that VHD is sudden death and most people wouldn't bother taking them to the vet to find out how they died, they would just bury them, so the vets rarely see cases of VHD.


Yeah my vet said that they haven't really seen any cases of VHD, but as you said that doesn't mean that there isn't any, so it is always best to vaccinate just in case


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Our vet told us that we didn't need to get our rabbits vaccinated against VHD. He said he's never known a case of it in York, but would have recommended it if we lived in Harrogate. Has anyone else been told they don't need VHD injections for their rabbits?


The thing with VHD is that it kills within 24 hours and you'll never even know the rabbit is ill till its dead and then bury in the garden rather than taking to a vet to find out the reason for death. A rabbit with VHD will more than likely just drop down dead and only after death are there any signs of illness, usually blood coming from the nose and mouth. Basically VHD has a 99% mortality rate because it kills so fast and theres no cure once a rabbit has it.


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Kammie said:


> The thing with VHD is that it kills within 24 hours and you'll never even know the rabbit is ill till its dead and then bury in the garden rather than taking to a vet to find out the reason for death. A rabbit with VHD will more than likely just drop down dead and only after death are there any signs of illness, usually blood coming from the nose and mouth. Basically VHD has a 99% mortality rate because it kills so fast and theres no cure once a rabbit has it.


I've been told the rabbit can scream in pain,is this true? How awful to think about


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

cocoboda said:


> I've been told the rabbit can scream in pain,is this true? How awful to think about


Yep and its a horrible sound that you can never forget. I've only ever heard it once and never want to hear it again.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bunbun said:


> Hello to all
> We are new rabbit owners (two Dutch does) collected today. When we collected them the breeder treated both with a drop of "mite treatment" by Pharmaq and advised that we repeat every 2-3 months.
> 
> My question is this: Is this sensible as a precaution?
> ...


I really wish you had not gone to a breeder like that  what a shame there are so many bunnies looking for nice homes in rescues. You're bunnies do need vaccinations they need myxi first (carried by mosquitos so they dont need to be near wild rabbits to get it) and then two weeks later they can have their vhd. The myxi should be given every 6 months and vhd yearly. Very worrying a breeder giving such bad advice  You can get myxi done as early as 6 weeks for baby buns.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jemma_79 said:


> Our vet told us that we didn't need to get our rabbits vaccinated against VHD. He said he's never known a case of it in York, but would have recommended it if we lived in Harrogate. Has anyone else been told they don't need VHD injections for their rabbits?


Oh crikey please change your vet what a load of rubbish! Please get the vhd done asap, theres been alot of bunnies this year die with vhd  there is absolutely no reason to risk not having them vaccinated.


----------



## bunbun (Jul 29, 2010)

Reason we didn't buy from a nearby resuce is simply that I couldn't find two Dutch rabbits (does) less than 12 months old. I spoke to two rescue centres and received great advice and help - hutch size and run but not the breed and we really wanted Dutch rabbits.

This forum has been really helpful and as you can see, we are going through the right motions (inoculations etc) starting tomorrow 

We are new to rabbits but our children our doing their bit and I am sourcing local supplies of hay - we are really looking forward to giving these buns the best we can.

From what I can see and the replies we have had to this post - advice from vets and breeders alike is variable. A more consistent approach would be better for all - especially the buns and after all that should come first 

So, off we go tomorrow for the first of the jabs!


----------

